# Why are helen folk so sensitive about these bears?



## Christian hughey (Aug 21, 2019)

Been calling around to get a good campground with shower house for the family and a few friend opening weekend near helen. Of course I wanna be honest about my intentions so I explain myself to the campground owners and was rejected and basically told I was a bad person for hunting. Neither camp ground would offer me a spot. I explained to the second guy I talked to that had I not mentioned hunting he would not have known or cared, his response was if he found out he would not be happy and we would be asked to leave even though we are using archery equipment, completely within camp conduct guidelines and state law. Needless to say the conversation with cherokee campground went south quick. Just think it is rediculous these people act like this about hunting? The other spot was called enota mountain retreat. Your thoughts on this was I wrong for calling him a donkey's rear end!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 21, 2019)

Folks around here want you to kill em all. Never met an anti in Chatsworth.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 21, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Folks around here want you to kill em all. Never met an anti in Chatsworth.


 Chatsworth is a far cry from Helen.


----------



## sasmojoe (Aug 21, 2019)

Have you tried  Unicoi State Park?


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 21, 2019)

sasmojoe said:


> Have you tried  Unicoi State Park?


Yes that is where I normally go and it's great don't get me wrong but with all the different things they have going on all the time the place is getting more popular, just seems alot more crowded the last couple trips and camp sites are very close together.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 21, 2019)

I avoid Helen like the plague. Literally. I will drive miles out of my path to not go through there. 
Go to hiawassee and come in from the north side.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 21, 2019)

I don’t know anything about the campground you mentioned, but I can almost assure you it is not Helen folks, but rather some transplant from Atlanta or Florida. 

Check out Cleveland or Hiawassee.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 21, 2019)

Kudos for being honest but it’s really none of their business what you’re doing. I wouldn’t tell em a thing


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 21, 2019)

Might want to check out Turners Corner? It’s at the front door of Chestatee WMA. Corner of 129 and 9.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2019)

Sounds like the campground owners are liberals.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 22, 2019)

I just don't understand why you felt the need to tell them. To most common folk killing bear is a bit different than killing deer. Again that being said theres no need to tell a complete stranger what you plan to do up there, trust me they won't think its as cool as we do.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 22, 2019)

I would be bringing a weapon on their property. Just putting it out there so I don't have any trouble with that once I get there mainly. Guess unicoi it is, they just tell you to keep your weapon put up around camp which is understandable.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Aug 22, 2019)

So why is it Helen folk are so protective of their bears?


----------



## Rabun (Aug 22, 2019)

I would get away from Helen.  The CNF has unlimited camping opportunities.  Could try Moccasin Creek State Park as well....they are now open year round.


----------



## SquirrelGirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Might want to check out Turners Corner? It’s at the front door of Chestatee WMA. Corner of 129 and 9.


Is this the same Turners s Corner just outside of Dalonegha? I used to camp there in the 90's before it before it became a "campground".


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 22, 2019)

Man, if you were not needing a shower house our options would be limitless with less neighbors too. Good luck!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 22, 2019)

Why tell them your business? If you carry concealed, do you walk in and announce you’re carrying? 
I’d have one of your friends call, book a spot or two and go camp. Just check and make sure they don’t lock gates. If so, leave one truck parked outside the gate for hunting.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 22, 2019)

Google ecotemp? Camp shower, buy one, have a hot shower in camp, camp anywhere.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't know about y'all but i would have zero problem picking hunters out of the other campers. Better to get it out front than have a confrontation and get kicked out of the campground during your hunt. Also if they don't want hunters in their campground i don't want to spend my money to support them.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 22, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I would get away from Helen.  The CNF has unlimited camping opportunities.  Could try Moccasin Creek State Park as well....they are now open year round.


This is good to know. Do you if the shower houses are ?


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 22, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Google ecotemp? Camp shower, buy one, have a hot shower in camp, camp anywhere.


That's good when it's just me but the wife and kids aren't as eager to pack up and camp in the mountain tops. When they tag along I try to keep them somewhere they feel comfortable and somewhat entertained, makes it better for everyone and I don't hear as much complainin about me hunting most of the trip.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 22, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This is good to know. Do you if the shower houses are ?



It does not mention if they close them on the web site so I would assume they'll be open.  Be worth checking when making a reservation though.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2019)

Muh bears!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 22, 2019)

Most locals around here have no issues with folks hunting. You get flack it's most likely a move in from Atlanta or Florida. That guy at that particular campground is a piece of work.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 22, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> Most locals around here have no issues with folks hunting. You get flack it's most likely a move in from Atlanta or Florida. That guy at that particular campground is a piece of work.


Yep! Problem is this area is eat up with halfbacks that sorta ruined the area. Probably more of those folks that bears. Local folks that have been here forever don't have a problem I guarantee you.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Aug 22, 2019)

If you are going to say anything about your purpose, I would suggest that you limit details and remain truthful. 

You are a member of a small group of people licensed to conduct field studies of black bears during periods of stress. You report the results of your efforts to the Game and Fish Commission. You don't think you should discuss details further until the results are published.

Yankee transplants, ATL and FL liberals, will not have a clue, but neither will they deny you a place to stay! Anyone who hunts, will figure out what you are saying instantly and still rent you a space!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Aug 22, 2019)

Just don’t say anything.  It’s none of their business what you do.  Take the rifles in cases and don’t worry.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 23, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> If you are going to say anything about your purpose, I would suggest that you limit details and remain truthful.
> 
> You are a member of a small group of people licensed to conduct field studies of black bears during periods of stress. You report the results of your efforts to the Game and Fish Commission. You don't think you should discuss details further until the results are published.
> 
> Yankee transplants, ATL and FL liberals, will not have a clue, but neither will they deny you a place to stay! Anyone who hunts, will figure out what you are saying instantly and still rent you a space!


Yeah periods of stress being 180 gr .308 round to the lungs lol.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 23, 2019)

Christian, My dad and I stayed at Enota campground two years ago—an audible call we had to make after the hurricane knocked too many trees down across the Forest service road we usually hunt on. Most of the campers were gone when we arrived, and the lady who is the owner sold us a lot. I can’t remember if we told her outright or if she asked, but she found out we were hunting bears and she was very perturbed. I tried to explain to her how we as hunters cared more about the bears than most people, and that we are proud supporters of all wildlife conservation. She didn’t really want to hear it, but I think she was agreeable to make money off of us. The other workers in the camp were all in support of us, and told us separately. 

All this being said, I would just not mention it to the owners that you are hunting bears. They have a lot less emotional attachment to hogs and deer. Just keep your bows and hunting related gear to as discrete as possible and don’t go hanging a carcass up in camp, and you should be fine. 

This can also be a great opportunity to have some friendly discussions with non-hunters about your conservation ethic. You’d be surprised the amount of people that are okay with hunting bears when you talk about the big picture—not just killing stuff. Just try to be respectful and sensitive to them. I understand the emotional response people have—its a beautiful and mysterious animal. But most people don’t realize that hunters are the ones who are paying for and supporting their habitat and management.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 23, 2019)

Also——Let’s just be honest: there are a lot of very strange people in Helen. We come down out of the mountains and go to the little pizza place to watch the UGA football games on Saturdays. Lot of unusual folks. Most of them are pretty nice, but the whole town is just an oddity....


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 23, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Yankee transplants, ATL and FL liberals, will not have a clue, but neither will they deny you a place to stay! Anyone who hunts, will figure out what you are saying instantly and still rent you a space!


As a yankee transplant, I am triggered ?
You do know that they hunt bears up north right? I can't say anything in defense of Floridians though...


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 23, 2019)

Dont hide from it! Get you one of those river front condos then roll up with a biggun strapped to the hood! If you do it and post pictures ill buy ya a round at octoberfest, haha.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 25, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Dont hide from it! Get you one of those river front condos then roll up with a biggun strapped to the hood! If you do it and post pictures ill buy ya a round at octoberfest, haha.


And that sir is how I feel, last year I rode through on the way out with my bear propped up on the tailgate looked like he was waiving in a parade as I rode through. You should have seen the looks i got. Lol. This is what I love to do I was raised to be proud. It is a time honored tradition that has been around since the beginning of time and I'm not gonna let anyone tell us we are wrong for this. I eat the meat. Taxidermy the hide and respect each kill. Won't be told by anyone how to live my life as long as done so within georgia state law. I also agree with the statement that if they do not respect what we are doing. I don't wanna support what they are doing. Too many other options.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 26, 2019)

Yankees are an invasive species. I don't care how long they lived in Florida, there still Yankees! Send them back! Send them back! Send them back!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 26, 2019)

You gonna shoot Winnie Da Pooh?  He just wants him sum hunny.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You gonna shoot Winnie Da Pooh?  He just wants him sum hunny.


Dang straight!


----------



## humdandy (Aug 26, 2019)

I talked with the owner of the glass etching business in Helen last year.  Great guy and a hunter.  He actually told me some spots that he used to bear hunt years ago.  He does more deer hunting now than bear.  

I never ran into any problems and I've gone out to eat with my camo on.....many folks will ask if I saw any bears or killed one.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Yankees are an invasive species. I don't care how long they lived in Florida, there still Yankees! Send them back! Send them back! Send them back!



We are just a couple points away from being a purple state because of those yahoo’s moving in here. They’ve already just about ruined Florida.

#Make North Georgia Great Again


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2019)

humdandy said:


> I talked with the owner of the glass etching business in Helen last year.  Great guy and a hunter.  He actually told me some spots that he used to bear hunt years ago.  He does more deer hunting now than bear.
> 
> I never ran into any problems and I've gone out to eat with my camo on.....many folks will ask if I saw any bears or killed one.


Well of course that  doesn't go for everyone. Last season I got my bear back to the road and a truck with three guys ride by. I see them hit the breaks and back up,  I let one guy take a pic with it to mess with his buddy's back home. while we were talking about my bear. Another lady pulls up to talk about the big bear that plays in the road at night just down the way. I thanked her for that helpful info. So we are all hanging out on the side of the highway this draws attention from another young woman that was out just enjoying nature and saw the bear. She also tells me how awesome that is and how beautiful the bear was. We all talked awhile and eventually all congratulated me and we went our ways. I have met some real cool people in the hills along with a few dummies but unfortunately  that's everywhere these days.


----------

